
Mozilla Firefox gets a “HTTPS Only Mode” for more secure browsing - MasterYoda
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/mozilla-firefox-gets-a-https-only-mode-for-more-secure-browsing/
======
diablo1
Nice. I sometimes browse in https-only mode using HTTPS Everywhere addon by
EFF (Handy when connected to shady free wifi hotspots). Although I have to
whitelist the captive portal as they seem to be exclusively in HTTP

